# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Duvidas de iniciante!

## João Morgado

oi a todos!!

O meu nome é João Morgado tenho 16 anos moro em Lisboa e sou estudante de biologia.

Sou iniciante na aquariofilia marinha e apesar de ter lido as faqs ficaram várias dúvidas :Coradoeolhos:  

Então aqui vai:

1- Estava a perguntar os preços da aragonite numa loja ao pé de mim e constatei que eram relativamente altos então o lojista chamou-me e mostrou-me casca de ostra e disse que era um bom substrato porque era bastante alcalina. 
Agora estou com duvidas se eu ou não de comprar casca de ostra para o meu substrato.

2- Uma coisa que eu aínda não entendi bem é qualidade da água, pois já li que uma pessoas recolhem água directamente do mar, outras recorrem ao processo de osmose inversa e depois acrescentam sal e outras fazem o mesmo mas com água da torneira e com tantas maneiras fiquei confuso porque não sei qual das maneiras são as mais seguras/econónicas.

3- Esta é a ultima prometo :Coradoeolhos:  

Uma lojista disse-me que só poderia por rocha viva no meu aqua passado 3 meses de ele estar maturado, isso é verdade?

Obrigado pela contribuição de todos os que venham a responder!! :SbOk:

----------


## Alex Feliciano

Boas  :Olá:  

Em relação à tua primeira questão a aragonite é sem duvida uma boa opção mas podes sempre optar por outro tipo de areia de coral mais barata...Pois existe no mercado vários tipos e marcas que talvez sejam mais acessiveis...
Casca de ostra é uma opção(funciona) mas não me parece de todo a melhor...
Em relação à água do mar não tenho experiencia para te dar a melhor opinião mas como deves calcular é a mais barata...
Mas julgo que será sempre mais seguro fazeres a água quer seja de osmoze, quer seja da torneira(rede)apesar de te sair esta segunda opção um pouco mais cara...
Quanto à rocha viva se já tiveres água com uma densidade entre 1020 e 1025, circulação(15 a 20 vezes o volume do aquário), temperatura entre 24º e 28º(no maximo) e iluminação, deves de introduzi-la logo que puderes...Pois é a rocha viva que te vai dar uma ajuda no arranque biologico e ajudar a quebrar um pouco aquele tempo de espera que tanto ansiamos por vezes...

Se me estiver esquecido de algo ou se disse algo de errado, peço desculpa...
Corrijam-me...

 :Vitoria:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> 1- Estava a perguntar os preços da aragonite numa loja ao pé de mim e constatei que eram relativamente altos então o lojista chamou-me e mostrou-me casca de ostra e disse que era um bom substrato porque era bastante alcalina. 
> Agora estou com duvidas se eu ou não de comprar casca de ostra para o meu substrato.


Eu nao usaria ! Na minha opiniao quanto mais fino o substrato melhor sera especialmente se for uma camada profunda, providenciando uma enorme area superficial para bacterias aerobicas/anaerobicas, ajudando a disnitrificar o aqua. A casca de ostra vai acumular detrito mesmo se for limpada regularmente e contribuira para niveis de nitratos altos com o tempo.




> 2- Uma coisa que eu aínda não entendi bem é qualidade da água, pois já li que uma pessoas recolhem água directamente do mar, outras recorrem ao processo de osmose inversa e depois acrescentam sal e outras fazem o mesmo mas com água da torneira e com tantas maneiras fiquei confuso porque não sei qual das maneiras são as mais seguras/econónicas.


O melhor e a agua natural mas tem que ser colectada em zonas donde nao existe poluicao. Se isto nao e possivel entao recomendo agua de osmose inversa para remover nitrato/fosfato/cobre etc. que podem levar a serios problemas de algas ou pior.




> 3- Esta é a ultima prometo 
> 
> Uma lojista disse-me que só poderia por rocha viva no meu aqua passado 3 meses de ele estar maturado, isso é verdade?



Nao nao e verdade e recomendo que procures outro lojista. Podes usar a Rocha Viva nao curada para ciclar o teu aqua em vez de usar peixes. Se ela ja esta curada entao o ciclo sera reduzido ou nem sequer sera notado especialmente se a Rocha Viva estiver madura, mas esta pode ser muito mais cara.

----------


## João Morgado

Oi obrigado por todas as respostas!!

Surgiram outras dúvidas (desculpem)

Vou optar por colocar substrato de coral moido porque fica muito mais barato e o papel não é muito lol :Coradoeolhos: . 

4-A minha duvida é a seguinte 20kg chegariam para um aqua de 126l (80x35x45)?

5- 20 kg de rocha viva seria bom para o meu aqua?

6- Nos meus aquas de água doce eu fazia tpas de 20% a cada 3 dias. Nos aquas marinhos tambem pode ser com esta frequência ou com outra diferente que recomendem?

7- Desculpem ser um chato :Coradoeolhos:  

Quando colocar pela primeira vez agua no aqua irei apanha-la do mar, (No portinho da arrabida dizem que é um bom sítio).

Nas tpas posso colocar a mesma agua do mar ou apenas agua de osmose?

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá João




> 4-A minha duvida é a seguinte 20kg chegariam para um aqua de 126l (80x35x45)?


Tens aqui um ficheiro que faz essas contas por ti
http://www.reefforum.net/anexos/alturadeareao.xls




> 5- 20 kg de rocha viva seria bom para o meu aqua?


No mínimo 10% do volume do aquário, se possível 20% seria óptimo.
Como tens um aquário de 126L, 20% seriam necessários 25k +/- por isso acho os 20 kg muito bom.




> 6- Nos meus aquas de água doce eu fazia tpas de 20% a cada 3 dias. Nos aquas marinhos tambem pode ser com esta frequência ou com outra diferente que recomendem?


Se conseguires fazer assim seria óptimo, mas o normal é 15% de 15 em 15 dias embora quase ninguém o faça.
Tenho feito 60 litros de 15 em 15 dias, como o aquário é no total de 920litros nem a 10% chega. É o possível por enquanto




> Nas tpas posso colocar a mesma agua do mar ou apenas agua de osmose?


Se a água for de qualidade faz sempre com água natural.

Boa Sorte

----------


## Paulo Filipe

Citação:
"Quando colocar pela primeira vez agua no aqua irei apanha-la do mar, (No portinho da arrabida dizem que é um bom sítio)."

O Portinho da Arrábida fica mesmo ao lado do estuário do Sado e da Cimenteira. Se esse local for bom, é porque não existem locais maus...

----------


## João Morgado

olá a todos e obrigado pelas vossas respostas!!

Paulo Filipe este foi um sitio que me aconselharam, poderia-me aconselhar outros locais? 

Abraços!! :SbSourire:

----------


## Paulo Filipe

João,
Em princípio, deve ser o mais longe possível da foz dos rios e fontes de poluição (fábricas, marinas, saída de esgotos, etc.).

Muita gente recolhe água na zona do Meco. De que zona és?

----------


## João Morgado

Eu vivo em Lx a zona de costa mais proxima de mim é a costa da caparica mas não sei se é fiável ir lá recolher água.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Eu recolho água nos dois sitios que falam.

No Meco na Praia da Foz, pelo acesso fácil. Na Costa da Caparica na praia do lado direito da praia do CDS.

A água do Meco é sem duvida uma excelente opção, e muito mais segura que a água da Costa ou do Cabo Raso.

----------


## João Morgado

oi Gil sabes se na praia da rainha na costa da capariga é uma opção fiável?

Uma duvida que tenho é recolhendo a água do mar posso guarda-la em garraões de 5l e ficar com ela lá durante 1 mês por exemplo?

Teria de acrescentar calcio ou este ja viria em quantidade suficiente?

Obrigado por todas as respostas!!

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas João

Poderá ser viavel, mas na minha opinião isso é masoquismo  :Smile:  :SbRequin2:   a não ser que pretendas trazer muito pouca água.

Podes armazenar a água durante um mês sem qualquer problema, se a conservares num sitio escuro e fresco.

Não tens que adicionar nada á agua natural. Podes e deves  na água de reposição adicionar kalkwasser, para manteres o valor de kh e cálcio no aquario. Mas isso aplica-se á agua natural e á agua com sal artificial.

----------


## João Morgado

oi gil obrigado pela resposta!!

Desculpa mas não entendi bem! 

Na água que recolho no mar não acrescento nada mas na água doce que utilizo para repor aquela que evapora ponho kalkwasser é isso?

Obrigado!

----------


## João Morgado

Peço desculpa pela minha tremenda ignorância!!

----------


## Gil Miguel

> oi gil obrigado pela resposta!!
> 
> Desculpa mas não entendi bem! 
> 
> Na água que recolho no mar não acrescento nada mas na água doce que utilizo para repor aquela que evapora ponho kalkwasser é isso?
> 
> Obrigado!



É exactamente isso Joao

Nao tens que pedir desculpa de nada, ninguem nasce ensinado. De qualquer forma vai pesquizando uns topicos aqui no forum. Há toneladas de informação que te serão Muito uteis.

Uma sugestão:
- Como isto ao principio se gasta bastante, e a fim de poupares uns euros para investires em melhor equipamento, em vez dos 20 kilos de rocha viva, podes substituir uma parte dessa rocha, por rocha morta natural que podes mandar vir da Aquaristic. (por exemplo 5 kilos).

----------


## João Morgado

oi Gil!!

Obrigadão pelas respostas!!

Tenho rocha calcarea (daquela branca com muitos buracos) que utilizei no meu aqua de ciclideos africanos, acha que essa serve como rocha morta?

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas

Essa rocha não serve João, tem que ser rocha porosa e pouco densa, para que possa ser colonizada pelas bactérias.
Essa rocha que referes é muito muito densa e de porosa não tem nada  :Smile:

----------


## Fabio Nucci

Olá João, como vai?
Vou começar responder suas perguntas pela forma como você enumerou.
1- Escolheria a aragonita de granulometria pequena (sugar size). Já tive aquário com substrato de conchas moídas e é péssimo. Acumula sujeira demais;
2- Optaria sempre pela água coletada no mar. Como sou do Brasil, infelizmente não posso te ajudar indicando locais de coleta;
3- Pode colocar as rochas no início da montagem sim. Não precisa esperar tempo algum. Será a biota nelas contida que dará o start ao ciclo da vida no seu aquário;
4- Acredito que uma camada de 8 cm de substrato seja suficiente, senão você vai perder muito espaço do display. Costumo calcular assim: comprimento (80) x largura (35) x altura do substrato (8) = 22,4 lts x 1,3 kg/lt (denidade da aragonita) = 29,12 kg --> 30 kg;
5- 20 Kg de rochas é uma excelente quantidade para seu aquário;
6- Costumo trocar aproximadamente 10% da água a cada 15 dias. Como seu aquário é pequeno e tem facilidade de adquirir água do mar, você pode fazer como o Pedro indicou;
7- Continuo dando preferência a água natural, sendo ela de boa qualidade;
8- Sobre a adição de Cálcio: na água da TPA não. Também não adicionaria cálcio na água de reposição, não enquanto não tivesse uma demanda efeiva desse nutriente, que é o que acontece em sistemas novos. Com a adição de nutrientes e o seu não consumo, o que vai acontecer é que logo logo terás o nível de cálcio muito acima (próximos de 700 ppm) do que se deseja ter em aquários de corais (400-450 ppm).
Precisando de ajuda fique a vontade para enviar-me um e-mail.

Grande abraço e boa sorte com a montagem.

Fabio Nucci

----------


## João Morgado

Obrigado por todas as respostas, elas contribuiram para que resolve-se a totalidade das minhas duvidas.
Agora estou com mais confiante nesta montagem e quando começar a colocar a água crio um tópico para que possam ver o desenrrolar do mesmo!!

Obrigado mais uma vez!! 

Abraço do João

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá João,

As minhas respostas ás tua perguntas são parecidas com a maioria, mas cá vai:
Prefiro areia de aragonite, de preferência de granumetria fina. Areao de coral esmagado, casca de ostra, são tudo de granumetria elevada, e vão acumular muita sujidade, que te vai dar problemas a médio/longo prazo, e isso não é desejavél...Mais económica: 1º água natural; 2º água da torneira + sal; 3º água de OI + sal
Mais segura: 1º água natural, e água de OI + sal; 2º água da torneira + salEstou com o Roberto, se o lojista te aconcelhou isso, procura outro...se a temperatura e salinidade estão bem, e tens corrente no aqua, mete toda assim que poderes.Coloca uma camada de até 3cm de altura. Se optares por DSB, uma camada de pelo menos 8cm, o mais fino possivél, uma boa equipa e muita leitura :SbSourire2:  , para não cometeres erros!Sim, 20kg está bom. Escolhe boa rocha, e pensa no conselho do Gil sobre a Rocha Morta.Eu aconselho-te 10% semanais, ou 15%-20% quinzenais.Sim, podes continuar a fazer com água natural.




> O Portinho da Arrábida... Se esse local for bom, é porque não existem locais maus...


Olá Paulo,

Não poderia deixar passar em claro esse comentário...O Portinho da Arrábida faz parte do Parque Natural da Arrábida, e é uma das poucas área protegidas em Portugual! 

Dá uma olhadela aqui. A protecção é a Parcial e complementar, ou seja, apenas a 1ª actividade pode ser feita no "portinho".

*PS-* A Praia da Foz também faz parte do Parque Natural da Arrábida...nem sabia  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Fabio Nucci

É verdade João, esqueci-me deste detalhe tão importante e o Ricardo lembrou bem. Se optares por 8 cm de aragonita SS, precisarás de uma boa equipe de limpeza. Não sei qual a abundância destes animais aí no litoral de Portugal, em especial os que chamamos de snail nishi (que se enterram). Aqui no Brasil é fácil adquirí-los. Talvez por isso o DSB seja tão difundido/utilizado pelos aquaristas brasileiros. Eles serão muito importantes no seu sistema.
No caso de optares pelo BB - bare botton (acho que é assim que se escreve), ou seja, camada fina de substrato (3 cm), precisarás de um ótimo skimmer.
Eu nunca havia participado de um forum que não fosse brasileiro, e em meu segundo post já me está sendo interessante observar as *diferentes limitações* (preço de equipamentos, fauna litorânea, disponibilidade de água natural de boa qualidade, etc) que aquaristas de cada lugar tem para escolher seus setups e equipamentos.
Aqui no Brasil, por exemplo, o preço de equipamentos é extremamente alto. Talvez por isso optemos por sistemas menos dependentes deles, apesar de não abrirmos mão do seu uso, mas acabamos por comprar um de custo mais baixo e consequentemente menos eficiente. É claro que a toda regra existem exceções (aquaristas que colocam o que há de melhor em equipamentos), mas poucos abrem mão do DSB. Enfim, é um puzzle (quebra-cabeça) que montamos e administramos, trocando peças de lugar, umas por outras, virando-as 180 graus, etc.
Desculpem se filosofei, mas afinal, estamos aqui para engrandecer o aquarismo.

Grande abraço a todos
Fabio Nucci

----------


## João Morgado

Oi obrigado por todas as respostas!!

Eu ja vi muitos tópicos aqui no forum que falam sobre DSB mas não sei o que é.

Não é substrato vivo é?

----------


## Fabio Nucci

DSB significa deep sand bed, isto é, cama espessa de areia.
O proposta do DSB é ter uma grande quantidade área de colonização, e assim conter a maior quantidade possível de bactérias e miccroorganismos denitrificadores no sistema, o que ajudaria a ciclagem do nitrogênio, não deixando este trabalho apenas a cargo das rochas vivas e do skimmer na função de retirar a matéria orgânica.
É sabido que a denitrificação só ocorre em ambiente sem oxigênio. Sendo assim, os primeiros 3 a 4 cm do substrato não nos servem a tal, por isso se presa por camada a partir de 8 cm.
Com o tempo, a aragonita sugar size (SS) tende a empedrar, e desta forma o DSB perde sua principal função, por não ter mais tanta área de colonização de microorganismos. Daí a importância dos moluscos (snails nishi) que se enterram e reviram constantemente o substrato para evitar que o empedramento ocorra.

Agora respondendo a pergunta: sim, é um substrato vivo, mas só depois de colonizado.
No meu caso, montei meu aquário com a aragonita do aquário de um outro colega que acabara de desmontar seu aquário. O tempo apara a estabilização do sistema foi muitíssimo inferior ao que normalmente se diz ser. Isto porque o substrato "já estava vivo" quando o coloquei.

Espero ter-me feito entender. Caso não tenha entendido a explicação, avise-me que tentarei novamente.

Abraço
 :SbOk:  Fabio Nucci

----------


## João Morgado

oi Fabio essa DSB é muito cara?

----------


## Fabio Nucci

Não não João. DSB não é um tipo de substrato. É um sistema de montagem ao qual dão nomes para podermos indetificar melhor o tipo de montagem de cada aquário. São exemplos de sistemas de montagem: BB (citado acima), DSB/RC (deep sand bed/reefcorner), Jaubert, Berlin, etc.

O substrato usado para se compor a cama espessa de areia (DSB) é a areia de aragonite, aqui conhecida como aragonita sugar size. Aqui não custa caro não. Em Portugal também não deve custar. Nas poucas vezes em que procurei equipamentos nos sites europeus fiquei espantado em como são baratos (custam pouco). A areia deve ser barata também. Existe uma areia muito bonita chamada Samoa pink que os aquaristas do Brasil gostam bastante.
Dê uma lida nesse texto que entenderás um pouco melhor. Vou procurar um texto mais aprofundado sobre sistemas de montagem de reefs para te mandar.

http://www.mardecoral.com.br/octopi/sistemaRC.htm

Abraço

----------


## João Morgado

oi Fabio obrigado pela resposta agora ja pesquisei e ja compriendi melhor!!

Alguem me sabe dizer sff se escumador é bopm para o meu aqua?

*Red sea arlift 60*

----------


## Fabio Nucci

João, acho o air lift 60 muito fraco pra seu aquário. Além disso, o compressor de ar faz muito barulho.
Seu aquário tem sump? Se não tiver, indicaria um Prizm da Red Sea.
Se tiver, indicaria algum da linha da Tunze.

Grande abraço
Fabio Nucci

----------


## João Morgado

oi Fabio!

Não tem sump...  

Só por dizer que o Prizm têm de ser pendurado e não dá no meu aqua!

Obrigado!!

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá João

Se não tens sump e como um escumador ocupa muito espaço o que podes fazer é não usar escumador e fazer trocas de água regulares.

O nosso amigo Marco Madeira teve durante muito tempo um nano sem escumador, com trocas regulares de água e não teve problemas.

Se for possível coloca sump que alem de aumentar o volume, o que faz ter mais espaço de manobra para possíveis erros, esconde o equipamento. O resultado final é muito mais simpático a vista.

----------


## João Morgado

oi Pedro

Tenho pena mas não tenho mesmo espaço!!

----------

